# Λατινικά και αυθορμησία των μαζών



## Earion (Jul 5, 2011)

Ο νέος μας υπουργός των οικονομικών, το παραδέχονται όλοι, είναι προικισμένος με ρητορική δεινότητα. Ελπίζω --όλοι ελπίζουμε-- να μην είναι αυτό το μόνο χάρισμά του, γιατί μάλλον άλλα εφόδια χρειάζονται στις περιστάσεις, εδώ που φτάσαμε. Αλλά ας μη μεμψιμοιρώ· τα καλά ελληνικά και η ευφράδεια στη διατύπωση νοημάτων από το κοινοβουλευτικό και το τηλεοπτικό βήμα _και_ τον πολιτικό μας πολιτισμό προάγουν _και_ έπαινο αξίζουν. Αλλά μη μου πείτε ότι δεν είναι ευδιάκριτη στα λεγόμενά του μια κάποια δόση διανοητικού ναρκισσισμού, και τα λογής λογής γλωσσικά κομψοτεχνήματά του με βάζουν στον πειρασμό να τα περιεργαστώ.

Αίφνης, στην τελευταία παρατεταμένη παρουσία του στο κοινοβούλιο, κατά τις αναφορές των εφημερίδων, ο κ. Βενιζέλος δεν φοβήθηκε να ξεδιπλώσει όλες τις πτυχές του πολύπλευρου χαρακτήρα του.
Μίλησε ως υπουργός οικονομικών· ως αντιπρόεδρος της κυβέρνησης· «διηύθυνε» τη συζήτηση· έκανε αστεία στους συναδέλφους του· τσακώθηκε με τρεις ταυτόχρονα· έπλεξε το εγκώμιο «αντιφρονούντων» της κοινοβουλευτικής του ομάδας· έκανε τον ρεπόρτερ, μεταφέροντας ειδήσεις στην ολομέλεια· έκανε διάλογο στα λατινικά, όλα αυτά τα έκανε ο Ευάγγελος Βενιζέλος στις… 23 φορές που πήρε τον λόγο από το βήμα της Βουλής με τη νέα του ιδιότητα. ​Με άλλα λόγια *Ένας αντιπρόεδρος για όλες τις δουλειές*. Όταν μάλιστα στους συνομιλητές του προστέθηκε ο πολυμαθής Βύρων Πολύδωρας, ο άλλος αγαπημένος μου ατακαδόρος, το κέφι άναψε και οι λεκτικοί διαξιφισμοί ανύψωσαν τους μονομάχους σε επίπεδα δυσθεώρητα.

Ο υπουργός θυμήθηκε
ένα από τα αγαπημένα θέματα που έβαζε ως καθηγητής στις εξετάσεις, το εάν μπορεί να υπάρχει αντιπρόεδρος στην κυβέρνηση, χωρίς να είναι ορκισμένος υπουργός. Το θέμα είχε προκύψει στις πρώτες κυβερνήσεις του Κωνσταντίνου Καραμανλή και ο κ. Βενιζέλος ξεδίπλωσε την καθηγητική του ιδιότητα ξανά: «Από την εποχή εκείνη, όταν ένα προβεβλημένο κυβερνητικό στέλεχος επιλέγεται και ορκίζεται ως αντιπρόεδρος της κυβέρνησης, είναι και υπουργός επικρατείας». ​Για να ακολουθήσει ο εξής διάλογος με τον προεδρεύοντα εκείνη τη στιγμή Βύρωνα Πολύδωρα:

«Αυτό το λέγαμε πλάσματι δικαίου». [Σημ. αχρείαστη δοτική, «πλάσμα δικαίου» λέγεται]
«Όχι», απάντησε ο υπουργός οικονομικών, «λογίζεται». 
«Fictio iuris», ανταπάντησε ο κ. Πολύδωρας, σε μια συζήτηση που ελάχιστοι πλέον μπορούσαν να παρακολουθήσουν, για να κλείσει το θέμα ο κ. Βενιζέλος αναφωνώντας: «Superflucia non noce! Αφού είναι κάποιος αντιπρόεδρος, κατά μείζονα λόγο είναι υπουργός επικρατείας».​
Τι ατυχία! Τα λατινικά του υπουργού τον πρόδωσαν την καίρια στιγμή. Η σωστή ρήση είναι: _Superflua non nocent_ (Τα εκ του περισσού δεν βλάπτουν), παρμένη από τον Αυγουστίνο (_De civitate Dei_ 4.277), το επίθετο είναι: superfluus, -a, -um = υπερχεόμενος, υπερπολάζων || περισσός, πλεονάζων, και το ρήμα μπαίνει στο τρίτο πρόσωπο του πληθυντικού. (Και μια υστερογενής παρατήρηση: αυτό που με παραξένεψε είναι το περιεχόμενο της φράσης, εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετο του κλασικού ιδεώδους «ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ». Πρόκειται βέβαια για μαρτυρία που προέρχεται από την ύστερη εποχή, και δεν μπορώ να συγκρατήσω τη σκέψη ότι η τυπολατρία του νομικού συλλογισμού φαίνεται εδώ να υπερισχύει της προτίμησης προς την οντολογική καθαρότητα… Ας είναι).

Αλλά υπήρξε και άλλο ενδιαφέρον σημείο στη συνέχεια. Είπε ο υπουργός (αντιγράφω από τα πρακτικά της Βουλής):

Μου έκανε πραγματικά έκπληξη το γεγονός ότι το πρωί η Γενική Γραμματέας του Κομμουνιστικού Κόμματος έκανε μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ανάλυση επί του βήματος, απευθυνόμενη όχι τόσο στην κυβέρνηση όσο σε άλλους αποδέκτες μέσα στην αίθουσα. Ένας από τους αποδέκτες ήταν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Έκανε μία ανάλυση η οποία ήταν απολύτως Γκραμσιανή. Μου θύμισε αυτά που πρέπει να ξέρει πολύ καλά ο κ. Παπαδημούλης για μία βασική διάκριση στη σκέψη του Αντόνιο Γκράμσι μεταξύ του αυθορμητισμού και της αυθορμησίας των μαζών --«spontaneism and spontaneité» των μαζών-- και δεν είδα αντίδραση ή απάντηση. ​

Και μένω εγώ ο ταλαίπωρος να προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πού είναι η διάκριση. Ο ορισμός που δίνει η Βικιπαίδεια, στην οποία κατέφυγα είναι κατατοπιστικότατος, αλλά στην αντιδιαστολή ενός αγγλικού με ένα γαλλικό όρο κάπου χάθηκα. Μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε όσοι θυμάστε κάτι από τον Γκράμσι των φοιτητικών μας χρόνων;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2011)

Όταν διαβάζω τέτοια, συνειδητοποιώ πόσο πολλά είναι αυτά που δεν ξέρω... :blush:


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2011)

_Ψυχραιμία, αυτό θέλει κι ο ομιλητής να αισθανθείς. _

Σοβαρά πάντως, το θέμα δεν είναι πόσο λίγα ξέρουμε αλλά το πόσο λίγα ξέρουμε για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο θέμα . Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα παραδείγματα που δίνει ο καθένας είναι από αυτά που ξέρει καλά ή διάβασε πρόσφατα κλπ. Οπότε εγώ ποτέ δεν θα δώσω παράδειγμα με τον Γκραμ- πως τον λένε :blush:


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι ο κ. Βενιζέλος διάβαζε Λεξιλογία. Στους Νεολογισμούς είχα γράψει:

Ο _αυθορμητίας_ είναι σαν τον _τολμητία_, ενώ οι _αυθορμητιστές_ εντάσσονται στον _αυθορμητισμό_ με τη μορφή του _ισμού_: στον _επαναστατικό αυθορμητισμό_ (revolutionary spontaneity, spontaneism).

Αυτό που εμείς λέμε _αυθορμητισμό_ δεν είναι -_ισμός_, είναι _αυθορμησία_. Στις ρομανικές γλώσσες τα αντίστοιχα δεν είναι ισμοί: έχουμε _spontaneità, spontanéité, spontaneity_. Όταν αυτές οι αυθορμησίες γίνουν επαναστατικές (direct revolutionary action represented by the spontaneous uprising of the proletariat), τότε βλέπουμε ισμούς: _spontaneismo, spontanéisme, spontaneism_.

Να ’θελε να πει κάτι τέτοιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2011)

Earion said:


> Ο νέος μας υπουργός των οικονομικών, [... (είπε]
> Μου έκανε πραγματικά έκπληξη το γεγονός ότι το πρωί η Γενική Γραμματέας του Κομμουνιστικού Κόμματος έκανε μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ανάλυση επί του βήματος, απευθυνόμενη όχι τόσο στην κυβέρνηση όσο σε άλλους αποδέκτες μέσα στην αίθουσα.[...]​


«Επί» του βήματος ή «από» του βήματος; Οι αναμνήσεις μου από την καθαρεύουσα δεν με βοηθούν ιδιαίτερα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2011)

_Από του βήματος_ όπως και _από καθέδρας_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2011)

Καλύτερα από τον υπουργό θυμόμουν λοιπόν...


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Επί» του βήματος ή «από» του βήματος; Οι αναμνήσεις μου από την καθαρεύουσα δεν με βοηθούν ιδιαίτερα.


 
_Από του βήματος_, αν είναι επίσημο το βήμα (_από καρδιάς_, με τίποτα). _Επί του σαπωνοκιβωτίου_, αν είναι αλλού. ;)


----------

